# Messenger programmieren



## mueslirocker (11. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

mir schwirrt da seit einiger Zeit so ein Gedanke durch den Kopf. Ich möchte einen Messenger ähnlich ICQ (nur abgespeckt) bauen. Es wird nur ein paar Änderungen zum normalen Messenger geben, die jetzt aber erstmal nicht wichtig sind.
Meine Frage ist jetzt - wo fange ich an? Ich habe noch nie eine Client-Server-Anwendung geschrieben. Habe aber von CORBA gehört, womit alles (besonders in Sachen OO) einfacher sein soll. Dann nehme ich noch an, dass mein Server auch eine Datenbankanbindung braucht. Auch da kenn ich mich kaum aus. Ich nehme an, das DBS kann auf dem gleichen Rechner wie der Server laufen. Eine weitere Frage ist die Wahl der Programmiersprache. Da ich in letzter Zeit relativ viel mit C++ gemacht hab, hab ich einfach mal das C-Forum von euch gewählt. Lasse mich da aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren. Das ganze Projekt möchte ich irgendwo archivieren. Ein SVN Server wäre nicht schlecht. Hab ich aber auch keinen Plan von. Es soll ein Opensourceprojekt sein. Ob ich da eine Seite auf Sourceforge bekommen kann? Hab von der GPL gehört. Macht es Sinn, alles unter dieser Lizenz zu schreiben?

Ich schätze, jetzt denkt ihr, dass ich von nichts richtig eine Ahnung habe und so ein großes Projekt besser lassen sollte. Ich würde sowas denken. Und ihr habt Recht. Was ich jetzt hier suche, ist ein Einstieg. Ich möchte mit einem Haufen kleiner Projekte mein Können so weit verbessern, dass ich mich irgendwann an das Hauptprojekt wagen kann. Könnt ihr mir sagen, was ich alles können sollte, um so ein Projekt umsetzen zu können? Könnt ihr mir Tutorials und Manuals zu den entsprechenden Themengebieten geben? Stimmt das alles, was ich gesagt habe? Macht CORBA bei diesem Projekt Sinn? Brauch ich wirklich eine Datenbank? Was hab ich noch vergessen? Macht C++ wirklich Sinn oder ist eine andere Sprache dafür viel besser geeignet?

Danke an alle, die mir helfen wollen.

/edit
Ach ja, falls der Thread in einem anderen Forum besser aufgehoben ist, bitte ich darum, ihn zu verschieben. Danke!


----------



## finnex (11. November 2009)

Hallo,
also ich denke dass du mit C/C++ gut bedient bist.
Ich kann dir mal einen Link zur Socketprogrammierung (Netzwerkverbindung) geben.

Netzwerkprogrammierung 

Zur Datenbank gibt es hier nützliche hilfen:

Datenbank 


ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit ein wenig helfen.

MfG Finnex


----------



## sheel (11. November 2009)

Gegen C++ hab ich auch nichts einwenden

Für den Einstieg in Socketprogrammierung wäre auch
http://www.c-worker.ch
was


----------

